# IUI Girl's TTC - Part 181!



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of luck to you all

                      ​
Amanda x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well & enjoying your 2ww 

Welcome all newbies...good luck

Nothing new to report here...been having a hard time dealing with thoughts along the lines of what happens if this does not work as we can't afford IVF & already have a DD so not entitled to NHS treatment 

Second scan this afternoon though to see how my follies are gowing & so feeling a bit more positve today.

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome smallredsock   I think I have caught your killer sore throat, sucking lozengers like they are going out of fashion

Emma - PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise, all the girls use the saying on FF.

Good morning to everybody else!!!  Thank god it's Friday!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Everyone 

Hello to Saint Louise of Leicestershire - hope you are keeping up your saintly duties!!!

KP - hope you feeling ok 

Amanda good luck for the scan 

Welcome to all our newbies - good luck to you all 

Having a real downer day (and its not yet ten am!!)  Have classic af pains which have brought me back down to earth with a bump - i know in my head its far too early for them as if 30 days it will be due 10th and if long cycle like last month could be anywhere up to 19th - but a bit of reality has seeped in to my thoughts and I can't get rid of them - my own stupid fault i suppose we were shopping last night and we thought it would be a good idea to buy the hpt in readiness for next Friday - stupid people we are!!!

Goddaughter had bought me a mothers day card last night and I cried all the way home 

Hey ho got to get on with it - got loads to do today so that should keep my mind off it 

Sorry to bring you all down ladies will try and cheer myself up and log back on later 

Lots of love 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech - sorry to hear your feeling so down, I bought my HPT on my last IUI cycle before I had even started so your not the only one honey    just don't test early cause the pee stick police are watching you    

My saintly duties are all done, did my ironing last night.  KP text me last night she was having some spotting but told her to relax and it was normal, she is off work again today and I don't think she has internet at home so she will be back Monday.  

Ah how sweet the card from your goddaughter, brought a tear to my eye....  Hope your day isn't too busy but busy enough to keep your mind from bad thoughts


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Lou - Hope you having a nice day 

Just having lunch now - banana on ww bread - bought lots of stuff last night but woke up late this morning so never had a chance to get anything ready - did manage to shove two ww bread into my bag and thats about it 

What about you?

Thanks for updating me on KP hope shes ok 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech, well its payday for me so been out for an indian and a few glasses of wine, but the curry was 6.5syns and the wine 6syns a glass so still counting my syns, so not completely fallen off the diet, we were going to say sod it and stay out but boss has a meeting this afternoon.  Days like this I love my job!!!!  KP text me saying she is fine.

How are you feeling now Leech?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Flexible syns sweetie thats what its all about - sounds yum!!

I'm ok - very tired now still got af pains but trying to block them out - boss has gone out on the lash so just hope he doesn't come back p*ssed and annoy me or I'll have to slap him!!!  he'll prob come back at 4.55 just to make sure I haven't let anyone go early!! 

Are you out with girls at the weekend or dh?  

Have got to run to town and get my mum something after work - bought her chocs in asda last night but dp ate them when I went to bed the greedy git!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Why don't you sod off home early and leave him a note saying you decided to leave early for a change....  ha ha ha

Out with Mum tomorrow and Sunday but tomorrow night probably out with DH although nothing planned just see how tired we feel otherwise will stay in.  Don't worry about the pains too much, they can be quite normal in pg so praying its a good sign for you!!!  Your DP bless him tucking into the choccies....  What you getting your Mum now then more choccies?  I got mine a vase for a change....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Prob get her a top or something and then more chocs but will have to hide them so greedy guts doesn't eat them.

Sounds like a hectic weekend 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL Greedy guts bless him.

Yes it will be hectic for me its Mum b/day on Thursday so that's why spending most of weekend with her bless, she is alone now so finds it lonely...

What do you have planned?


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a metalic taste in my mouth!!! But its only day 4!? I had my IUI on tuesday - surely this is way too early for symptoms? I think I am going mad and its all in my mind!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You never know, maybe it is too early but some people know after a few days, try to remain   and relax


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

DP working tomorrow so gonna doss round the house - washing and generally cleaning up.  Sunday he's not in work till night so we will go to mums and then football is on in afternoon so thats his afternoon sorted!!  Might cook a roast and take it to my mums and chill in hers instead of mine - she works on a sunday morning so might be nice to have something ready for her when she gets in.

Emma not sure about how early symptoms come - 2ww is an insane time 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah that will be nice for your Mum to come home to, how thoughtful xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Have been basted!  Now officially on the 2ww . Test day 17th March as 16th is a Sunday (might do HPT on 16th anyway! ). Was a bit painful but over very quickly. Dr said DH's sample was very good, (didn't ask for figures) and that I had a very clean cervix!! Was able to lay in the room for 45mins afterwards, DH wasn't allowed in during basting but came and kept me company afterwards. Have progesterone suppositories, 400mg. Should be 2x200mg at night but pharmacy only had 100mg so lucky me I have to use 4! They don't look how I expected. Little balls rather than rocket shaped (if that makes sense). Can any of you girls confirm that you were given the same thing, as it's all in spanish I get a bit paranoid that they have given me the wrong drug!!

Zoie- I have PM'd you. Good luck. I really hope it's third time lucky


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Hope you're all looking after yourselves, especially you ladies on your 2WWs.  

What are your plans for the weekend?

We're off to the rugby tomorrow (Cardiff Blues) which will be interesting if the weather stays this horrible.  Other than that I want to put my feet up and keep warm.  

Sending you all love and  

Sally xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

We have got friends staying for the weekend from Bogota. It will be nice to have some English people to talk to. Will be taking it easy though. Have fun at the rugby.

Zoie- How did you get on? Thinking of you x


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww  

Have a great weekend everyone  xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi emma
well all is done and dusted had a new doctor he was fab!! bit of a different way he does it but he seemed to have more knowledge
have little belly aches on and off it only last a minute here or there so not worried.
hope your feeling well sorry i didnt reply earlier but i came home and stuck my legs in the air hoping it might make a difference.
it was so funny cause i was laying upside down and my dog was doing the same beside me  bit of a looney.
so now im on my 2ww and have to wait 14 days till test day.


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

No I haven't disappeared off the planet.  Work has been bonkers this week and I ended up having to go up to Carlise for a few days.

Anyway please don't all shout at me, but I've been fine on   this time, even DH keeps saying "are you ok, you seem almost normal this month". cheeky beggar.

I think getting darling (although painful) Zach last weekend has helped.  I think having a baby will be a doddle compared to an 8 week old puppy.  At least they wear nappies!

Good luck to everyone who was basted at the end of last week, KP, Zoie,emma-b and Julie.

Kaz - what a strange co-incidence-what type of dog did you get? hope you're feeling better, has AF definately arrived? 

Leech - sent you a PM sweetheart, don't you dare pee on the stick without me.

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck to everyone
MM
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Just wondered if I could join you...

I'm currently mid-stimming but will more than likely have my basting some time this week. It's been a while since my last IUI but I found this thread so comforting, so thought I'd drop back in and catch up. 

I've just updated my diary thread which i've been keeping for my own benefit aswell as anyone else who wants to have a quick read. You might find it slightly amusing to hear about my traumas with the weather in Liverpool last night.

Anyway - hope no-one minds me dropping in and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you who are already on your 2ww.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

whats happened to everyone its so quite mind you it is late spose its off to bed now and then chats tomorrrow 
oh just a quickie emma b hope all is good and keep resting let your friends do stuff for ya


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all!!!  Oh it's actually afternoon but I'm not dressed so it doesn't count.

Welcome as220375, lots of luck with your cycle.  Jump on in and start chatting  

What's everybody up to today?

Sally *still waiting for AF*


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

It's so quiet on here during weekends - but you make up for it in the week. 

Hi Sal - think I'm going to take the plunge and jump onto the IVF Wales board - 
don't know why I feel so nervous about it - you all seem so close it'll be like the first day 
at a new school for me
Zoie - hope all is well on your 2ww  and

[fly][/fly]
to all,
love spooks x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks spooks 
at the moment its day 4 i think well i had basting done at 8pm friday so either day 3 or 4 
everything calmed down yesturday belly aches stopped hope this is good?
still tossing and turning in bed cant get comfy on either side then i think i get so tired i just go!!
making sure i drink loads and now theres nothing i can do got to let nature do it bizz!
can anyone tell me is it normall for belly aches to stop ? is it a good sign?
i had 1 iui where i had bad cramps late in the cycle and then 2nd iui i had cramps all the way through and now on this one its stopped so its typical that no two iui's are the same


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all 

How are all you 2ww's feeling this fine sunny morning?

Did you all have a good weekend?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i had a nice lazy weekend! diddnt get dressed and just sat watching tv and eating 
dh was working all weeekend so made the most of not having to go anywhere.
although dressed today going to office could do with the fresh air though


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats the best relax after basting and take care xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning all! 

Hows everyone on their 2ww? I am having the nightmare of my life but trying as much as poss to be calm  

I had my basting on thursday midday, was crampy all avo and had alot of cm and bit of spotting for a day n half! Had some stomach aches and on off cramps since then, think its all the poking about. Last night i woke at midnight and had some serious nausea  (im thinking its from all the drugs from the last week??!!) not going to get myself too convinced of a pg as its too early im sure! 

So test day is either 13 or 16th? 13 can have blood test and get result in 3 hrs or wait to do a HPT! Er blood test it is!!!!!!

Bit of a crappy sunday my step-sis (we dont get on at all, she is a very nasty piece of work) txtd me to ask if i started tx, i said no! Then she said oh well i think im pregnant. I was like think? have you tested she said she is going docs, then she sends me a message that said nothin else but ....    +

Gutted.....   been married for 4 months and started ttc and this is her first month ttc

So here i am determined to keep as pos as possible so my little spermy + eggy make me a little beanie!    

PS Lou - bless you, you have been amazing this weekend! as always xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP - glad to have you back on here partner, have missed you.  Put the weekend behind and look forward to the 13th sending lots of       your way


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank u! hope i can keep sane till then.

I have missed you too! awww 

come on everyone group hug


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Doubt you will still be sane honey but we are all here to try and help


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Not been on for a few days - had a cold - and there's too much to catch up with.

So, anything exciting happened ?

I got AF yesterday and worked out that basting will probably end up clasing with me being away or Easter so have to wait another month before we can start.  VERY annoying  

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Nix... i hope that you dont have to cancel ! fingers x for you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

It definitely won't be this month - I haven't started the injections as we decided that I would fret about everything clashing (me ?  a worrier ?  never !!!!  LOL!) so we're gonna wait till next AF.

Hows you hun  ??


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Well this month just relax and chill! (easy to ssay huh?)

Me well ask lou, im a fruitloop! The days seem to be the longest ever! lol. I have decided that i want to take all of next week off in A/L. Testing day thursday and i just want to have a nice old week! I need to use them up before 1st April anyway. Around easter time will be too difficult. 

Im just taking it day by day i suppose...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

The 2WW is the hardest part of all this isn't it.  I start out thinking "right, not gonna obsess" and then by day 2 I'm a knicker checking, boob prodding mess and driving DH mad with constant fretting !!

Have got everything crossed for you  

We're due a few BFP's on here aren't we !?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here here, we are due the BFP's on this board Nix.  Sorry about your tx being delayed, its hard but things happen for a reason xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Glad to have you back kp - welcome to insanity - glad it all went well - wishing you the best of luck - how's the old boot boss been with you    

Hi Saint Lou - how was your weekend - did you get drunk as a skunk!!!

Sal - AF dance for you    

Emma and Zoie - best of luck for the 2ww

Malteser - hope your resolve is holding out - I'm seriously tempted I must say 

Nix - sorry its not good news honey   

Spooks - you can always stick around here with us oldies but I'm sure the new Ladies will welcome you with open arms  

AS220375 - I'm at Liverpool Womens too - read your diary - sorry to say your weather/window story was funny (I'm sorry!!) and tickled me this morning, Best of luck with your tx 

Me - well as above my resolve is starting to crack - I've made myself loopy this weekend thinking what ifs?  Dp has hidden the hpt's but don't think he realises that they actually sell them in shops that I can walk to in my lunch hour ie boots is on the road I work on - mind you if I buy another test in there they will probably report me to the authorities!!  Unless I say its for my friend in work!!!  No I will not test till Friday I'm a good girlie 

Have a great day everyone - boss is round me like the fly around the proverbially this morning so prob won't post much 

lots of love and   

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know we so are! 

its funny i do knicker check and expect a letter in there to appear saying yes dear your PG !!! lol

I have just been feeling really achey! but im putting it down to poking + prodding and post ovulation! 

We havent had a bfp on here for a while.... 

I think we got a few testers this week? Leech? and cant remember who else        

As much as you try not to think of it  EVERYTHING points that way!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

leech   glad to BE back! Thanks

I feel like i belong to the hormone circus and i am their main attraction! I literally laughing one minute and within an hour sobbing in my bed! its crazyness! I am never like this! EVER!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I sympathise totally with you - I used to read peoples posts and wish them well and tell them not to worry but god its freaking difficult - i've had to delete all my internet history at home as i'b been on mamas and papas, mothercare etc all weekend when dp was out - I should be sectioned.

Wish i'd never gone to see the FT as he has built my hopes up - I will ****** kill him on Friday if I get a negative!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech & Malteser and anybody else on the last week of their  - step away from the pee sticks the police will be watching you until Friday      

Yes Leech I had a few drinks on Friday night and then yesterday with a meal at the pub with my Mum, Brother his DW and my Nephew, but can't say I was drunk, I wish I hadn't bothered yesterday cause it made me sad and I ended up   wondering if I will ever get to celebrate Mothers day as a Mummy....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Aah Lou - you will be chick - Mothers day is crap for us IF girlies   

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know leech- its one nutty ride. I was thinking oooh in summer if im pg im gonna be a whale and need new clothes! lol .... i saw that dreaded book i bought in my dresser drawer this morning when i got out my belt. I was like oh god!!! 

Leech have you had ANY symptoms?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably even worse for all you girls on the 2ww, I just thought I was in total control on the whole fertility thing so it shocked me somewhat....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had AF pains all last week and over the weekend but they have stopped today - peeing like a race horse (prob due to the water intake!!)  but no sore bb's or any metallic taste nor any implantation spotting - actually feel quite normal and as AF pains have gone I'm convinced I'll get a nagative on Friday - just want it to be here now and know one way or other

Lou   
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

mothers day is pox for us i know. 

Lou i hope and pray that next year you & many others will be celebrating M'day with so much joy!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

your exactly like me - im getting af pains like 2 weeks early! whats that about? I have really sore hips too. Unusual for this time in my cycle? lets hope its good news!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for BFP's for you all


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello All, 
I'm new to this board & starting IUI next month at ACU at UCH in London. 
I'm a bit concerned as I've read the beginners guide which says that the clinic will scan you on Day One. But ACU aren't going to do a baseline scan. I've just been told to take 50mg of Clomid from day 3-5 and turn up on day 11 for a scan. Has anyone else undergone IUI at this clinic? Would appreciate any steers on whether or not I should push for more monitoring. 
Thanks 
Grace xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome grace, I would ask the clinic why they are not scanning you until day 11.  I did natural IUI back in January and had my first scan on day 10.


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Leicesterlou. I might give them a ring ( i think it might be because of a weekend..) 
I see you tried one & then didn't go back for another - did you just decide to move to IVF more quickly? 
I'm struggling with that decision myself & IVF obviously has better results 
Gx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Grace, its just a decision we made, we are paying for our tx and we decided if the IUi didn't work then we would go onto egg share/IVF or ICSI depending on sperm quality on the day


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well & not going too   if you are on your 2ww.

Grace - not had IUI with clomid so can't help but good luck!

Nix - I think you are very wise deciding not to go for treatment if you are worried that it will all clash with easter etc...it is best to have as little to worry about as possible.  I hope this month will fly by for you quickly 

AAM: I had my second scan on friday....loads of small follies on both ovaries (6 on one & 5 on the other) & lining at 5.9mm.  Re-scan this morning (day 12) & no change...they have increased my purgeon to 50iu daily & next scan is on wednesday to see if this has helped.  It just goes to show that no two cycles are the same, especially as my first cycle went so quickly & looked like a text book example!  I have also agreed with DH to go & see the clinic Counsellor as I am not dealing with it very well & can't stop crying all the time  

anyway sorry if I have made any of you feel down....off to find some confort food!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Amanda   come on GFG


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I have had a ham sandwich and a cup a soup, which I have just found out is 3syns!!!  Going shopping later so am going to get some of those free mug shots Leech are they all free


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Amanda   -    come on follies

Lou - they are all free on green days - they do pasta ones as well 

Don't feel like anything  to eat so having a packet of wotsits 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Wish I didn't feel like anything to eat, I fancy chocolate as AF has showed her ugly face but can't trying to be an angel for weigh in tomorrow


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Creme eggs are only 9 syns - seeing as i've been eating them for good luck its probably a good thing!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I know, somebody told me they were 3.5syns and I was eating them like they were free, then I realised they were 9syns.  Should have checked myself really shouldnt I


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Amanda sorry your feeling down. I really believe all the crying is a symptom of the hormones/drugs. it has seriously played me this month! especially since basting. 

I just got back from lunch - soup for me... thats it. got a packet of balsamic vinegar crisps. But feel like a banofee pie! lol


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want a creme egg now  

I'm always too scared to find out what syns are in things after I've eaten them - cinnamon swirls from starbucks are 19 syns and I was having one of them everyday plus other syns  - no wonder its piling back on!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the words of support ladies.....its good to know that you are all here to help.

Tomato & chicken pasta salad for me today...pineapple, fruit smoothie & maybe will have some more fruit this afternoon.....going to be naughty for dinner tonight....scampi, chips & beans....but with some salad too 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - I know what you mean, and that one you don't think matters has the most syns doesn't it!!!!  Amanda sounds like nice lunch honey, enjoy your tea tonight xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda - sorry you're feeling low hun  I had a month like that on clomid and would burst into tears at the slightest thing. That's not like me at all, so definiately down to the drugs !!

KP - what's up hun ??

Hi Grace - I haven't started my IUI yet but my clinic (NHS) don't do day 1 scans either. I just have to starting injecting the puregon on CD2 and then go in for a scan on day 7 to see what's going on. Is this not normal then !??!

I'm off for a weigh in at fat club weightwatchers tonight and think this might be my week for a gain - not been too good over the weekend. Am sitting here eating my zero point soup and weightwatchers bread to try and balance it out - don't think it's gonna work somehow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nix - good luck for tonight, I am doing SW and weigh in tomorrow night, I have been an angel all week but had some wine over the weekend just hope it doesn't tip the scales!!!

Leech - those mugshots you were on about, who makes them?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

just having a tatrum. no reason! lol


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck for Weigh in Nix 

Lou - they are made by the brand partnership but they just have mug shot in big letters on the front - they look like packet soup - I have never seen them in sainsburys by me but they have them in asda and tesco - they are normally four for £1.50 in my asda 

I have succumbed to a creme egg - sorry ww and sw girlies I couldn't resist but I am PUPO!!!  I was good and never bought three for a pound even tho the temptress shop assistant nearly forced me too!!!  Told her I would only buy three if she kept two of them and I would come back in each day for one - that shut her up!!!

xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I seem to be the only person in the world who hates creme eggs !!!  

Fair enough KP !!

Lou - am sure a few glasses of vino won't tip you over the edge if you've been good all week.  I've been lucky past couple of weeks and have managed to keep losing even with the occasional slip up but think my luck might run out tonight - especially with AF here!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Nix im one buckle away from a straight jacket! 

all this talk of creme eggs- oh i need chocolate now!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you get some choccie KP?  I'm sorry I never bought the three now but will not go back into that shop to get them   

Looking forward to me tea as they say up here in the north - not sure what to have really don't feel like anything to be honest other than chocolate - might buy a shedload and go to bed early and eat it all!!!

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

nah i didnt gonna txt DH to get me some. 

Im having a bit of a nightmare. having sharp pains in my hips and before in my tummy. Lou told me to ring clinic - havent had a chance. Im worried (nuthing new there). 

Did anyone else experience this? I tink its from the hormones as i said before way too early to think pg!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had "ovary" pains for over a week - my hips also hurt when I was lying down but its seems to have gone now - my legs ache though - I put everything down to ovulation and I was just more sensitive to every ache and pain 

Give them a call to ease your mind  

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

leech can i say it is exactly the same. The tops of my legs hurt! I think i will call them on the way home. Not from this place to many big ears!!! 

I need a mega chill pill!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You ring them honey - let me know 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks... pm'd you


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm gonna try and dive off early so I can get to boots and buy 14 hpt's and 24 creme eggs!!! Only kidding about the hpt's but can't guarantee about the creme eggs 

Have a good night ladies - take care KP and will catch up later on xx

xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Day 6pod and having cramps and pains in my ovary aswell - have been told this is a good sign. However, I am sure it could also be PMS! Who knows! 2ww is such a killer!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - you will turn into a creme egg my lovely.  Well I went to Morrisons on the way home and bought all their mug shots!!!  Also bought some pack choi, baby sweetcorn and beansprouts and just had it with some chicken and fresh garlic and chillies and just had 4 quality street sweets, I am so not going to this this weight on that sort of diet am I....  Blaming it all on AF and you lot talking about choccie!!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Just enjoyed my daily update - what I love about you girls is that you make me feel normal because you're all as crazy as me!!  My Monday went mercifully quickly and I had a reflexology session this evening so I feel quite chilled now.  Just waiting for the chef (I mean my DP) to put my dinner in front of me....quorn stir fry this evening.  YUM!

Sending all of you    

Spooks - come on over to IVF Wales aswell - I post all over the shop!  No need to feel shy about coming over there, we are always really pleased to welcome new pals.  

Nix - you and I could be cycling together then - assuming my AF does eventually show her ugly face! 

Love to you all

Sally xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm on my way


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Found ya!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,  hope you dont mind me dropping in, am currently undergoing 1st IUI and started injections today, have scan next monday, keeping fingers crossed.

wishing yo all well.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome marmaladeboo


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Havent been on for a while but have been trying to keep up to date with eveyone. Good luck to everyone on the 2ww fingers crossed for you all.

I am waiting for AF to arrive now it should be tomorrow so i can start treatment. Knowing my luck it will be late.
Bit nervous about injections but sure i will get through it with all you to talk to.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all !

How's everyone doing today ??

Sally - look forward to cycling with you then hun !

Well - went for weigh in last night and was stunned to discover had lost 1 and a half lbs !!  I tell ya - Bacardi has magical powers   

Nix


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done Nix what diet are you doing?

Think i will join SW again this week. Finished all the deserts off yesterday that we had bought for mothers day! 
Told DH it was to make more room in the fridge for the shopping.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning All, 

How are we this freezing yet   sunny day? 

Nix well done on the weightloss! 

Welcome marmaladeboo (will calll u MB)   hope you love food as much as we do. It the creme egg craze at the moment (no thanks to Leech)!!

Lour          I think thats the AF dance? Lou help me out! Lol, you will be fine with the jabs. If me the worlds biggest woos can hack them, you totally can! 

Hows everyone else! 

I think i saw spooks somewhere in the shadows- hey girl!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nix - well done on the weight loss, its my weigh in tonight although feeling rather bloated from the wicked witch so will see later...

Lour - hey you, I am doing the SW diet so jump on board the bumpy ride and we can be SW buddies  

Hey KP - how are you honey?  I think you got the AF dance off too a tee, although I like the cows....            come on AF show yourself

Leech - are you there honey?  I have been on the SW website and it says the mug shots are 8.5syns  Help cause I bought the shelf last night at Morrisons, are they part of your healthy options?

Spooks - hows the IVF going honey?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Been doing weightwatchers for about 6 weeks and lost 13lbs so far - which is about the amount I put on while taking clomid


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks KP never wanted my AF to show up so much!

Off for waxing now girls, thought it was best to get it done before starting scans  

Im sure if i can cope with that i can cope with a little needle.

Hi Lou yes that will be good need some motivation. DH has been going to the gym with me and the weight is dropping off him how unfair is that!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lour - enjoy the waxing honey...  Gym my god I don't do any excerise, so well done for that.  I really need to start, keep saying to the girls at work lets go for a walk at lunchtime but never get round to it....

Nix - well done  I tried WW but couldn't make it work for me, I prefer SW but I think they are pretty much the same...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

LOVE THE COWS LOU!!! they are so cute!

i know when you want AF to hurry up she goes on vacation!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been looking through the extra bits you get for signing up as Charter and they have some great pics....

How are you feeling today KP?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Umm i feel alright. Rang clinic last night she said the cramping is common in IUI- apparently more women get the pains in hips/stomach than after ET??!! that was suprising to hear! 
She said it also could mean possible implantation? But too early for pg symptoms. Im just kindof feeling like well whats gonna happen will. Today im a little more calm. Dont want to be at work. Sent boss email yesterday re: annual leave next week, she read it and didnt even reply. Im gonna go up to see her in the avo. She is really starting to get on my nerves. I dont feel like being at work these days. I think im so ready to be a stay at home mummy that i cant take it anymore!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Lou 

Just a quickie as chocca this morning - what mug shots did you get and where are you looking them up?  Syns online say they are free on green with some of the pasta ones maybe 1-2 syns

Hope you all OK - hows the pains KP?

Will do a proper post later on 

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

all cramps have ceased today! hmmmm 

hows u?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sick to death of creme eggs!!!  Went to bed early with some mini creme eggs and now feel ill with them - have bad af pains today - pain in legs has gone tho - roll on Friday for my own sanity   

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - I got the less than 1% fat ones tomoto and herb, cheesey, sweet and sour and chow mien, am I stupidly looking in the wrong place??  Sorry the last thing you need is a stupid me hassling you


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

The amount of times i have heard women on here say AF is coming im convinced then they get a BFP!        So dont worry to much!  

you and your creme eggs- i see them and i feel sick now! lol


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

They are the ones I have honey (not chicken ones tho) 

are you registered for slimming world online?  If you are go onto syns online - and put in mug in the search box - mug shots will show up and then type in noodle or pasta in the next search box 

If you aren't registered let me know and I wll pm you the group password 

you're not hassling me sweetie - best to check before you have them today!!!

KP - if I see another creme egg I will be ill - Was watching USA top model in bed thinking god how skinny are they and I wish I was too as I was shovelling mini creme eggs into my mouth yuck!!! Finished the whole bag and could have yacked after!! Bur I never - I will never voluntarily give up my grub!!

no other symptoms for me but trying to remain   

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I was watching that too- they are skinny but yuck! I dont find that attractive. A woman should have curves not be a coat hanger!! So keep eating your creme eggs and sod it!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh thanks Leech      I will have another look xxx

 I know I look in the mirror and see that skinny person every morning NOT!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech I found them thanks xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll have to change to caramel eggs or something the thought of a creme egg - yuck yuck yuck 

Lou - you're welcome - You gave me a fright as I eat them constantly when I'm on proper SW!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i am so cold and cant stop sneezing this office is a joke! either roasting or freezing!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes our office is very warm but we do have an air con machine in here which is lovely in the summer....  My nose is still blocked and feel like a right bloater at the moment....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

awww bless hope you feel better!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is all to do with the   loosing quite alot this month, but my SIL says its a good sign, she reckons the heavier you are the more fertile, doubt that though hey!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

really!? well if that was true i should be fertile mertile!  

unexplained if is a funny old thing i tell u......


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

The things people say - I got "relax and it will happen" from a friend I haven't seen for a while at my goddaugthers birthday party.  If I wait till I am relaxed I will be 67 years of age!!!  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know horrid not having answers isn't it, I thought maybe I would be one of these 'oh it will work after IVF tx' but not to be hey....

Have you heard from your boss about next week?  And more important have you sorted your home internet connection  

Hey leech - welcome back honey, I found the syns value, yippee, good job cause I bought loads DH thought I had gone mad!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bugger had to re-arrange my counselling appt as DH can't get away from work next Monday so it will now be 31st March, on the + side should have my blood results by then


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Day after my birthday and your birthday celebration weekend 

Can only be good luck 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's hoping, I have booked to go to Jongelurs on my Birthday and my boss is taking me out for lunch on 25th March so should be all partied out and ready to start focusing on next tx .....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lou its prob best to have all results so you arent bouncing to and from appointments! 

People say all sorts the classic is relax! I want to punch them and say ahhhh now im relaxed!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Internet still down but im on it!! 

my boss hasnt even responded! im gonna go talk to her say i have stuff to book!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes your right and to be honest I am in no rush as I haven't completed my paperwork on the about me for the egg sharing yet and don't want to rush it as it's what they will give to children that come from my donated eggs....

Right Mrs Paws get that internet sorted or I won't sign off your hols as I will miss you too much


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Aww bless you! I will i promise. 

Guys i am getting frustrated in the office!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

WHat's up KP?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

my boss is really winding me up. Sometimes she can be such a patronizing bully. Im the youngest person in this team and sometimes she uses that and treats me like a fool. She hasnt responded to my email and she thinks oh its just her and gets away with it. Im getting very frustrated.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Request a meeting and tell her how you are feeling the lack of support


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

the problem is i dont want to get into anythin with her. I just want my A/L and to bog off next week and relax and hopefully get my BFP on thursday!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you, ok just take it off and say you thought it had been authorised....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you normally have to give loads of notice for AL KP? 

Email her again and ask her can you have an answer by three as hubby will have to cancel his leave if you can't get your a/l off - give her some spiel about getting away together or something 


xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah guys thats the plan! Im gonna ring her so she HAS to say something. She is just nothing but pure E-V-I-L 

Lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Authorised after being VERY stroppy!!!!

I dont give a damn i got what i wanted!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

"bleep" her - you've got much more important things to worry about chick


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with Leech, ignore her....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I have come to realise something. No one one the outside will ever understand IF unless you have been through it you cannot appreciate the longing for a child, the heartbreak, the strain on urself and marriage at times and family pressure, the happy days when you get told you have one follicle, the next day can be a downer because they say it hasnt grown. People just dont get it. 

I dont expect to her understand, i dont care anymore. I have you guys , lol


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You're so right - outsiders don't understand and even other halfs to a certain extent.

what you gonna do with your time off? You got the internet at home?  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you girlies been on this post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45601.0

Before looking at it make sure you are alone and have a box of tissues but I promise it's so worth watching xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i have it but there is issues with the wireless port ot sumthing. Just need to download new programme and it should work once intalled on my pc. Will defo do it.

Well the few things planned will have lunch with SIL, going out this weekend, need to take cat to vet, thought i would bake some cupcakes (love baking), do a bit of shopping food & personal, want to have a cat flap installed so just keep busy with bits n bobs but nothing too much. DH is taking off thursday too, and said will come for bloods and stay with me, then want to go out for the day. Im a bit worried cos we will be getting results by midday and if its neg i prob will want to cry my socks off!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lou i so have. Makes me cry everytime! its beautiful tho!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like you will keep yourself busy - get the net sorted and you can keep us updated or we will just keep stalking you by text!!!

Seen that Lou- I cried buckets luckily watched it at home 

Meeting friend for starbucks today - what you gals having?

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

might get starbucks too, cos gotta pop to post office! closet thing to it!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - stay away from the cinamon swirl!!  I am going out for a lunch meeting so will be jacket potato I think with chilli and cheese s all pretty healthy and Dh going to football tonight so can just have a mug shot when I return from SW, that is if I don't put weight on and get myself run over on the way home


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ive got left over 1/4 chicken from the gorgeous roast i made last night, must give u recipe. Jamie olivers. Mmm, so making pesto tagliatelle with roasted chicken tossed through. 

Yummo!!! DHs fav! he is a pasta guy.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hear you Lou - Will be having a sandwich and a decaff latte i think - might have to pop to bank to remortgage house to pay for it though!!!!  

Have a good lunch ladies 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im off, chat soon xoxo enjoy!


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Just went on that link you posted lou and sobbed into my vegetable soup!   Having a bit of cake to make myself feel better now (definatly need sw help now!)

It really makes you realise that your not alone in all this.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lour glad you saw the link it does make you realise but sorry it spoiled your soup honey...  Have you done Sw before?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im back- had soup and some clementines for after. 
now want to sleep! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's good, I thought you had gone home KP.  I had jacket potato chilli and cheese with some salad very nice and I was very good no butter on my spud!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh yummy!

Home- i wish! Lol... still working away!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless, I am working away although can't be bothered was supposed to have a catch up with boss this afternoon but I have put it off until Thursday, feeling fed up but no particular reason, I am praying I have lost some weight tonight or else I think I will give up SW and go home and crack a bottle of vino open....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, you do what makes you feel good. I had a gorgeous slice of tiramisu last night- finally DH found one that had no alcohol in it! Was yummmy! I so need to sort my diet out, not even funny anymore!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Whilst your PUPO you eat what you fancy honey...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

any excuse. I was eating what i fancy since forever! 

I wish you girls lived close i would invite you over for afternoon tea! When you girls are big + fat and pg i will promise to make you the most amazing baby shower cupcakes! I made them for my SILs and they were amazing! (if i do say so myself) lol!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh how lovely all being big and round together enjoying cupcakes and afternoon tea......


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

check my new pic out! that cat looks sooo much like mine. pretty much identical!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH bless, lovely xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i feel like af is gonna come on any second! its damn bizarre.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's   it is implantation for your honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

can i ask a dumb question   well not so dumb cos i dont know the answer.

Okay so they give my a HCG injection 24hrs before IUI. Place   in 
the womb? then with regards to all the timings when would i have ovulated? Would it be just after the IUI and are the  waiting in there for the egg? 

i swear as much as i read it i still think.... Whaaaaaat (in my best little britain voice)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

They say the sperm can live for 72hours and you ov upto 36 hours afterwards so they should have met and made luv by now honey and hopefully becoming very sticky to your womb 

I must say I did more investigations into this after my BFN and as I had the HCG injection after the IUI tx I will always wonder....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

you make me laugh- met and made luv   inside! lol 

They gave it to you after? Hmmm... although i have heard of that. Its kooky how all clinics practice diff. Some dont even let partners in, or if they do they have to be all gowned and plastic hat/socks up! 

DH just came in and took a seat behind my head! (lucky not the other side! ) lol the bright lamp was enough!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Guys 

Hope you all OK 

Not sure about your question KP - its normally 36 hours after hcg i think - might be worth posting on peer support to see what they have to say - my poor teeny braincell can't cope with all the timings etc. 

Got the worlds worst heartburn - anyone know what you can take when PUPO -zantac says do not take if pregnant tyring to be etc etc - stupid starbucks sandwich 

xxx


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi sorry girls internet went down. Yes Lou i have done sw before. I lost 1 & 1/2 stone a few years age but i always put a bit back on then go back again. Good luck for tonight.

KP - I also find all the timings confusing. When i went to the clinic a couple of weeks ago they told us all about how long the  live for and by the time we got to the car park i had forgotten it all.


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Leech i think you can take gaviscon but check with chemist first. Think is ok even if pg.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech drinking milk may help, as may fizzy water or peppermint tea or try strong peppermint something like extra strong mints...

Lour - thanks for the kind words will see what happens, I will either be back at 7.30pm eating my mug shots or back at 7.30pm with a bottle of vino....  

Right Im' off will probably log back on at home later as DH is going to the footy, so I might catch you then otherwise see you tomorrow


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Leech - I got bad heartburn & indigestion when I was on clomid/pregnyl before and took rennies which are apparently OK when PUPO.  Apparently peppermint tea is good, but I couldn't face that - I'm strictly a PG tips girl !!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Nix and Lou - off to Boots now 

have a good night Lou - best of luck at SW

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck with the weigh in tonight Lou !!!!

I'm bored now - is it home time yet ?!?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guys! im a lost-ie too. maybe i should just zip it and stop zooming in on all the fancy technicalities! cant spell either, sweet! 

lou- have a goodnight me'dear. will chat tomorow properly!

Leech - mint tea. Works a dream on heartburn. 

Nix i hear ya honey! im bored Sh***ss. cant wait till next week. Gonna love it. Long awaited ME time


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice ladies - i didn't dare go to boots in the end so have had a caff free diet cola - seems to have shifted it 

Work is boring me also can't concentrate on anything for longer than 5 minutes

Gonna get off in a minute - going to get my tache and eyebrows waxed - oh the joy of being a woman - how on earth you get a Brazilian kp i never know - the pain on just brows and tache is unbearable there is no way I would let her loose on my lady bits!!!

have a good evening sweeties xxx

Just realised I never did get round to doing personals today - so sorry will try and do it from home if I don't fall asleep after my tea

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello - yes i'm still lurking but you guys don't half chat   

Any tips on how to keep lou under control would be greatly appreciated as she's moved across to the IVF thread     

I'm still just waiting for tx to start (very impatiently too!) 

Don't want to get anyone hopes up (for them to be cruelly dashed) but I've been reading about some of the symptoms of those in their 2ww's and they do sound quite promising        
Not to put a dampners on things either but cyclogest can also give pg like symtoms which cruelly happened to me twice    So hoping you get your BFP's   
Rooting for you all, (whatever stage you're at) love spooks


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies...hope you are all well & surviving your waits 


Warning TMI:
Not sure what is happening with me...I am cd13...at my last scan yesterday my puregon was increased to 50iu daily but today I have had some slight brown/pink discharge...rather like you get just before you get AF but only when wiping.  I have never had any mid cycle spotting or anything similar before so I was wondering if anyone else has had this?  I have another scan tomorrow so I will mention it to the nurse then but in the meantime I thought that one of you may be able to shed some light on this.

Have a nice evening.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well weighed in at SW and have lost 1 lb   just need minimum lb next week and back to where I was so going to be extra good and now you are all sick of creme eggs I won't get tempted!!

Amanda - sorry I can't help it's not happened to me, try peer support  

Spooks -   I just wanted to get some advice from other ladies and make more friends as my IVF/ICSI is looming but can't bear to leave this board, sad hey I spend most of my waking day on this site!!!!  Seriously though looking forward to catching up with you honey and where and how you will find tx 

Leech - glad you are feeling better     here's hoping its that little bean honey!!!!

KP - you must get internet access at home!!!

Everbody else good evening from a 1lb lighter Louise


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done Lou stick with it im dreadind 1st weigh in tomorrow but need it to give me a kick up the bum!

DH and his mates ar watching football so i thought i would gome on here and have a little moan.

My BF has a 4 month old baby and she text me to say that she rolled over by herself and it really upset me. I dont normally get like this and my friend would never want to upset me. Think im just over emotional as AF is due. 

Moan offically over feel better now


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lour - I think its worse when we are going through the tx or about to start aswell, as I get like that about my Nephew and yet I wouldn't be without him xxx  Always good to have a good old cry and moan so don't worry thats what we are here for.  Get yourself back on track with the diet it might help give you some focus it does with me


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks yes definatly need something else to think about. Going   at the moment.

Just felt so guilty even feeling upset about friends baby and like you say i love her to bits.

Might go and have a chat to DH about things. He will be in a good mood now as Arsenal won.

Have a good night chat tomorrow


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya girls  

i had a scan on sunday and the doctor said that i had one follicle at 19mm and one 14mm - sunday was day 7 of my injections.

is this good? i'm injecting my pregnyl tomorrow morning.

oh aye, what does "cd" mean in front of a day? 

xoxo


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies....hope you are all well this morning....

Emmaelizabeth...cd in front of a day means cyle day ...so when you see cd1 that means it is cycle day 1.

Still had some spotting this morning so I have posted on the peer support board...I am going to the clinic this afternoon for a scan so I will talk to the Nurse then.

Have a nice day.

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning all.

Im having a crap day so far... going into meeting soon from 10am-2pm! 

Woke up and decided to wear a nice skirt i had bought a few months back, its so tight on me now! I have decided i need to lose weight, i have been really lapse and if IUI doesnt work my IVF is booked for June 25th the consultation and it wont happen cos my BMI is too high. So i need to sort my life out. So its on the health wagon with you lot. I need to shift at least 13 kgs! Thats huge! But i have done it before and will do it again.

convinced this tx hasnt worked today and feel like af is gonna come like today! which is weird cos i aint even close to testing date!! Im only on day 20 of my cycle! and im a usual 32 day cycle. Not sure if i will still be a 32 day cycle cos this was a medicated cycle? I dunno... im crampy, bloated like a blow fish and miserable. 

Sorry if im a big fat downer today!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

10 till 2pm, god what sort of meeting is that....  

Sorry to hear your feeling so down honey   Not sure what I can say except the 2ww is always up and down and down again then up, we are here for you xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP    - I feel the same as you - just expecting af at any moment - feel crampy and tired was in bed again last night at 8 and feel asleep as soon as supersize thing had finished.

My neighbour (the nurse) who did my trigger shot told my dp yesterday that she had the same symptoms as me with all three of her pregnancies (she did not have if issues) and its a good sign so here's hoping     

Well done on the weight loss foxy chick aka St Louise of Leicestershire - how were your mug shots?  Better than wine I bet!!!

Amanda - sorry honey don't know whats going on there but you have been on different drugs to me so maybe the drugs are a cause of it - let us know how you get on - good luck with the scan 

Emma good luck with the jab - you doing it yourself?

Malteser - hope you ok cycle buddy   

Lots of Love and hugs to everyone I've missed - I'm a sieve brain at the moment sorry


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

This is the meeting i hate most every month! its about funding. Its loathable! 

Long and boring! 

Thanks sweety   if i didnt have you guys id probably never get out of bed! lol 

xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

heres hopeing leech    i swear i never thought the 2ww would be so bad. I was exhausted too, went bed at 9.30 and slept till 7.30! thats ages! 

ladies im off probably be back on much later... gonna have lunch 2-3. Wil try and worm my way back earlier!  

love to all!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - yes not long for you now until you can test, but do not test early   are watching you.  Are you working Friday?  I didn't have the mug shots in the end I had chicken, cous cous and brocoli stir fryed very nice, I think I was so proud of myself as I was going to drop out if I hadn't lost!!  I have also prepared a salad to bring to work today but taking MIl out tonight for meal, so think I will go for meat and jacket spud or maybe just meat and salad, going out Friday but told DH going to drink vodka and diet coke as only 2.5syns so can have lots!!!!

Sending lots of   and  to all on 2ww...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in work Friday  - I had planned to take leave but my boss is off and I've got to cover a meeting at eleven  but I won't be rushing in - if I'm upset I might just go home after my meeting or go straight the pub at lunchtime and not come back for the afternoon and drink myself into oblivion!!

I'm not testing but I am so tempted  - you know I have no willpower whatsoever!!

Good luck with the meeting KP - numb backside for you in there - I would be crawling the walls with boredom

You got your catch up meeting with your boss today Lou? 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech, I pray you get that BFP on Friday you derserve it honey.  No catc up meeting tomorrow with boss, nothing to worry about she just wants to know where I am with all the jobs she has given me to do before she went away and they are all done but one which I am going to do today, such an   aren't I, now I am going to spread that   all over you all.  I know you have no willpower Leech which is why I have told you the pee stick poilce are watching      how is your DP feeling has he said anything??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You must be a mind reader as well as a Saint!!!  

We had a good chat last night about it - he feels sorry for me as I'm quiet all the time and he said he's just put it out of his mind - I said its difficult for me to forget about it as the aches and pain remind you all the time and also what the stupid FT told me has not made me feel any better - think he's concerned cos I go in from work have something small to eat  and then I go to bed - I told him its my way of getting through the time if I go to bed and sleep then its one day nearer and all that - stupid I know - I feel as though he's not bothered about it cos he doesn't talk about it but thats prob just a mans way of dealing with it I suppose 

I Suppose I will have to make more of an effort and stay up one night with him but I'm exhausted - my excuse last night was the footy was on and I went upstairs to watch the supersize programme - I had intended on going back downstairs but I feel asleep

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mean, my DH was the same on my last tx, I think it is there way of coping and they know we go through it as it's our bodies and so their way of helping is to not mention it unless we do and then they don't upset us, I don't think we realise how hard mentally it can be for them sometimes as they don't understand it fully so try and make the effort honey I know its hard getting so close to test day but you need each other, you did this together so should be going through it together too, even if you fall asleep on him on the settee, it will help....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Think he's going the match tonight so I will not feel so guilty going to bed - if he doesn't I will make him a nice tea and sit up with him for as long as I can last and do the same tomorrow - I will be a bag of nerves tomorrow evening - might go the pictures or something just to get us out of the house 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a good idea, go for a meal anything to keep you busy....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Come on KP get out of that meeting its too quiet on here today


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

whats for lunch then?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had chicken tikka salad with corriander and lemon cous cous and low fat vinegarette xxxx  You


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ran to M&S before and got a roasted veg flatbread (count on us as well - state of me!!) - was very nice 

Not sure what to have for tea tonight - will depend on whether DP in or not - will have beans on toast if he's out - lost my appetite a bit which is very unlike me - think its nerves 

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Afternoon girls !

How's everyone doing ?

Just had a jacket potato with tuna for lunch - stuffed now !!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you leech grate some chese ontop of those beans honey.  Are you ready for it are you sitting down, I have just done some walking about 50mins and I only normally walk from the house to the car, from the car into work and that's it...

Hey Nix - jacket potato, very healthy, I am fine you?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lou- not so sure how healthy it was .....the tuna had mayo in it  

Yeah, I'm fine thanks hun.  Feeling very impatient today - just bored of waiting for things to get moving !  Also, have to go round to see my mate tonight who is 6 months PG and I'm dreading it, very embarrassed to say that I've barely seen her for the past few months - am finding the PG a bit hard to handle  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah Nix, I know what you mean I had the same last year with my SIL, it is upsetting as it brings it home but try to stay positive    Are you waiting for AF to show her ugly face to get started??


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

AF is here at the  moment, but we couldn't start this month cos scans/basting would've clashed with me being away.  I know it was the right decision, but regretting it now  

Literally all of our friends now either have children or are PG and it's getting hard not to feel really left out .......


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear sorry to hear it, that is one thing in my favour my DH is 8 years older and most of our friends are his age so their kids (if they have them) are alot older and so doesn't make you so broody...  Where are you off too?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Going to France for a couple of days just before Easter for my mums birthday - really looking forward to it actually.  Just me, mum and lots of shopping


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh it will do you the world of good and get you all relaxed ready to start next af


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Have lost track a bit, you have been chatting alot! This 2ww id driving me crazy and I'm not even past week 1. I just wish I could go to bed and wake up on the 17th. 

KP- I have felt like AF is going to arrive ever since the basting. I put it down to the cyclogest. 
Leech- Good luck for Friday. Only two sleeps to go!
Zoie- Hope you are doing ok.
Nix- France sounds nice.
LeicesterLou- Your lunch  sounds yummy. 

Hi to everyone else
Emma x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Girls 

Well done the walking Lou

Has our KP been released yet? 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Haven't seen her....

Emma - it was just chopped up salad chucked in a box with the cous cous and some pre-cooked chicken, really easy.  Sending you lots of


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God she'll be bored out of her mind if shes still in there.

Hey Emma hows Columbia?  Its freezing over here.  Two more sleeps is right at the moment I'm getting about 12 hours sleep as the sooner I go to bed the sooner the day is over!!

I have had af pains since basting but didn't have cyclogest or anything so I can't blame it on that - here's hoping its good news for us all 

I want to go home - I've had enough of work today

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been released         
thats my celebrations over... gosh you guys can talk for england! 

Well im feeling bit better, had soup for lunch and now an hr n half b4 i go home! days gone well quick! 

AF pains still there, had a weird burning sensation in my (.)(.)' ies... dont laugh i thought it might catch fire in my meeting! lol

Everyone keeps saying it might be cyclogest but i aint on that! I think its just a build up of all the crap of the meds in my body! Or maybe me being oversensitive to every twinge. 

Ok the TMI time   ... look away if you dont wanna read. I have been feeling very "wet" downstairs and have had some whitish discharge. Weird at this time in cycle!!!! Anyone else experienced such a lovely thing!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad your still alive KP's can't help with the TMI ? sorry...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am also damp in the nether regions - pantie liners are being used quite a bit more than usual and (TMI) seems to be more fragrant down there if you get my drift (I'm sorry ladies!!)

well done on surviving your meeting - did you not have visions of leaping over the table and slamming your boss in her face!!!  I feel rather violent today ladies 
xx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Now depressed I thought whats Lou doing posting so late and just realised its only half three - what a bummer thought it was after 4 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

leech honey, you make me squeel....  Sorry just read your last post I will go home very soon xxx  Have you got lots to do tomorrow at work keep you busy...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Leech you crazy thing! Lol, i hear you honey im exactly the same  

My boss wasnt at this meeting, different bunch. Had a laugh, all usually are loopy by the end! i hate them but they arent to bad once u r there. Its just the room gets hot and you feel like sleeping after a while! 

and the violence!!!!!!  

Lou go home it is 8mins over!!!! i would have ran away by now


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got loads to do for tomorrow and Friday but its mainly stuff I was supposed to do all this week - can't concentrate on anything for longer than five minutes so work is building up but to be honest I couldn't give a poo!!  Boss is off Thurs and Fri so thats like a holiday in itself and then he goes away next Friday for two long weeks - yippee!!!

You don't have to go home but I could have sworn I read the time at something after four before my lone brain cell is struggling this week

DP not going the match so cooking his fave steak and chips for tea that should keep him sweet!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right this is my last post before going..  Leech - getting very saintly and I look forward to the results of your pampering DP tomorrow honey xxx

KP I'm gone have a good night, we are taking MIl out for dinner as DH was busy on Sunday, got to be careful with my diet but definately having a white wine and soda so may sacrifice the food for that and have another salad and just arranged with a girl at work to go for a long walk tomorrow lunchtime again, god at this rate I will be a size zero        

Everybody else have a good evening xxxxxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm trying to steal your Wife of the Year award but I'm livingn in sin so common law wife of the year!!!

Have a few vinos for me 

Lots of love 
xx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

My we've all been busy bees this afternoon (in work not on here) 

have a great night everyone 

See ya all tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Leech and KP if you aren't on cyclogest this sounds so promising     
   
love spooks


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Spooks

me and KP are virtually identical in our symptoms so here's hoping its good news

Two more sleeps for me but poor KP has got to wait for a while after me

have a good night 

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi spooks how is you?
its 5 dp iui today and have nothing yet except abit if backache but ave had this before so thats it so far
cant remember excactly when the embie are ment to implant 
but anyway after this cycle i will be looking into reading everyones posts on the ivf spread so then i can get to know how it works


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Let's hope you don't need to        
Have you got the lovely cyclogest to take this time?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Glad to see that madness still reigns!

Have been very industrious all day at work and still have loads to do... will have to wait until next week now though as the boss and I are off to London for a meeting tomorrow and we have an away day on Friday.  

Anyone here been on prostap or zoladex?  I had 3 shots of Prostap ( 12 weeks worth) and am waiting for it to ship out of me.  Am watching for every symptom possible but the main thing I am feeling at the moment is HUNGRY!  Of course this could simply mean I am a greedy pig but I was wondering (hoping) it might be a sign that my hormones are coming back to life.  Any thoughts?  I'm fed up of waiting for AF now!  

Wishing you 2ww-ers lots of luck - stay   

Love to you all xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi you chatterboxes

Just popping in to say Hello, back from skiing now,  Waiting for AF to arrive next week so I can start cycle number 2!  No doubt next week will be the slowest ever.

Having lots of cm could definitely be a good sign, when I was prg with my dd I kept thinking Af was starting as was very wet (tmi, sorry). Afterwards I read that it's a common sign of prg. So here's hoping it's good news. 

Sorry cookiesal - never been on prostap or Zoladex.  Are they to make you ovulate? Hope hunger is a good thing - you never know.

Zoie - I'm really hoping it works for you this time, hopefully you won't need to worry about what ivf is all about.


Speak to you all soon

Faithful x

ps can't remember who said they didn't like Cream eggs, but I don't either - thought I was the only one too!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just logged on to let Lou know I managed to stay awake till gone eleven!!!  That halo will be mine soon St Louise!!!

Steak and chips for his tea and lots of cuddles and conversation - Job done 

Catch up properly tomorrow ladies 

lots of love - night night 
xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies.... hope you are all well

Leech - 1 more sleep till test day....hope you are doing ok 

Faithful - hi last cycle buddy - hope you had a great holiday... 

Hi everyone else


I had my 4th scan yesterday& told the Nurse what had been happening (still got some spotting at the moment).  The lining had gone down a bit and the follies were more or less still the same - under 10mm.  The Clinic has changed my meds to menopur to see if that helps & I go back on Monday for a re-scan.  The Nurse was good & said it is not out of the norm & that it could be that there is not enough eostrogen & so the lining is being eliminated by my body as my body does not think it needs it.  The menopur has LH in it so this will hopefully stop the spotting & encourage the follies to grow some more...we will see on Monday  

Have a nice morning

Amanda x


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

AF is 2 days late so did a HPT this morning and got a   cant believe it!

Just wanted to wish eveyone good luck with everything.

KP and Leech  I had a lot white cm last week which i dont normally get so fingers crossed for you both


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG Lour you must be delighted   

So happy for you

Lots of love and hugs 

xx


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks dont quite believe it yet.

Really hope you get good news tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

^Congrats^ Lour on your , I am so pleased for you, lets hope you have started the good news flowing.         

Leech - I think I can definately say you have stolen my halo,   glad things are back on track with you both, how are you feeling today honey?  

KP - hey you, you'll be glad to know I had salmon salad when out last night and 2 glasses of white wine and soda so only 12syns, not bad hey.  How are you feeling?  

Amanda -GFG     have you tried the hot water bottle on your tummy

Faithfull - here is an AF dance for you       

Anybody I have missed sorry


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks honey - hers hoping you've started the ball rolling for us all 

My brain is frazzled at the moment and I can't even remember my own name- did you have IUI or were you waiting for AF to appear to start? Sorry if you've already told me

xx


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Lou. Started SW last night what a waste of £10! Might still go though.

Leech i was waiting to start iui this cycle which is why its such a big shock.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lour - be careful and make sure you speak to your SW consultant and your doctor about continuing with the diet honey, you can always leave it untl after you have the baby......

How lovely that it's happened naturally for you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lour - huge congrats on the BFP !  You must be over the moon !!!!!

Faithful - it was me who doesn't like the creme eggs, glad I'm not the only one - was beginning to feel like a freak !!

How are the 2WW'ers doing ??  I have everything crossed that Lour's is just the first of a big spate of BFP's on this board  

Ok, so me:  I was well and truly in the bitter barn last night.  Recieved a text message and picture of a friends 2 hour old baby girl last night and then spent the evening with 6 month PG friend who did nothing but whinge and moan for the whole night about how tired and fat and crap she's feeling !!  Went to bed feeling very sorry for my little self and jealous at all these babies and bumps      Hey ho, hopefully it'll be our turn soon  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nix - sorry to hear you had such a poo night,   you did well not to say to your friend 'do you realise how lucky you are?' cause I would have


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Lou!  How's you today ?

Oh, I've said all that to her before but she is just in a baby bubble at the moment so I am trying to be saintly and let it all go over my head.  Unfortunately I'm not known for my tolerance


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nix, I am fine thanks hun, you are tolerant well more than I would have been if my friend was doing what yours did.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey lour-      on your . You must be wrapped! Miracles do happen! 

Goodluck for tomorow Leech...

Hi ladies.... Nix sorry your down   i understand egg-zac-lee were you are coming from! 

Lou well done you on last night.... keep up the good work!  

Amanda- goodluck for monday..thinking of you

if i have forgotten anyone


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP - how you feeling today honey?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Time cant go quick enough, just think it hasnt worked . But we'll see.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey KP - how you doing today ?   Am feeling much better today thanks hun.  Just needed to wallow a bit last night!

Lou - well done on the 1lb loss, just noticed your ticker !!!  Yaay you !!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP I have been reading alot about your wetness   and it is a good sign


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lou - did you ever think you would end up as a women who would have an opinion another womans wetness !?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

oh my god didn't think of it like that.....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol! Thanks lou! Thats how much you love me hey? LOL.... Its weird cos its kindof gone today   and the cramps are back. It was so weird last night i felt as if AF had come through and felt flooded. I went to the toilet about 3 times in the night to check. 

Ive become a nut job. Happy one day. Depressed and negative the next.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry to say KP but thats the 2ww, nightmare, ask any girl on this site    try your hardest to be


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Lou! 

I think im little miss miserable at the moment because im hungry! lol, such a child!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No breakfast then?  I am being really good I have beans and scrambled egg on toast for mine...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya guys 

Hope you are all well 

KP we have virtually identical symptoms so we have to keep positive    I know its easy for me to say with just one more day to go but once the weekend is out of the way and you are out of the way of your nutjob of a boss it will start to get easier i'm sure 

Can't believe your news today Lour - I'm so excited for you - natural as well what a star 

Nix the pg and baby thing is difficult - you have to be made of steel not to let it bother you - I always put a brave face on but have a little cry by myself 

Amanda hope all goes well at your scan 

Lou - glad you were good - not quite stolen that halo off you yet have I missy!!!

Me - Well feel really nauseous this morning but think its nerves - far to early for morning sickness I'm sure!!!  Drinking peppermint tea to try and calm me down - a double vodka would probably do the trick but hey ho!!  AF pains seem to have gone just get stabbing pains every now and again - this day cannot go quick enough - was going to go piccies tonight to try and keep out of the house but realised Everton on TV so that should take my mind off it when I'm effign and jefffing at the tv!!!

Sorry to everyone i've missed I'm a jelly brain 

Lots of love  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a little mini bowl of muesli and milk and then flew out the door. Need real food... going to have baked potato + coleslaw for lunch. Or soup depending on what type of soup! 
your so good with your eating. Mrs healthy!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - not long now, god I am getting quite nervous for you, have you heard from Malteser, what are you plans for testing in the morning??  I will have the double vodka for you honey  

KP - yes I am being good want to get rid of my love handles and become that new woman!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know leech your so right. 

Lour's fab BFP gives me so much hope and belief in miracles!

The stabbing pains thing in lower abdomen is what i keep getting too. I thought maybe i have wind   nope, then i thought is it nerves? hunger? lol, i think of all the things...

I think works just stressing me! and just thing one more sleep to go!!! 

I hope and pray you get a BFP!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Come on no   for all our 2ww girls send them all    and get that stork flying


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha! thanks lou! 

The   is a cracker! I wish i could get a tshirt with that and wear it!! lol

So leech.. what is the plan? Are you doing HPT or bloods at clinic? 

oh and also if i had IUI on thursday and HCg wed 12 midday last week how many DPO does it make me?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Malteser text this morning she is gagging to test but not sure whether she has or not - hopefully we will both have good news tomorrow - work must be keeping her away from us lovely ladies 

The pains do feel like wind pains KP (are you my secret long lost twin!!!) I also have had heartburn since last night and the peppermint tea is not improving it yet

The plan tomorrow (if I can get to sleep at all) will be to wake up very early - do my sample but not test - go downstairs make me and DP some tea/coffee and both of us get back into bed to actually do the test.  it will probably not go to plan as i could crack and test just after midnight as technically it is Friday or I will sleep in and be rushing around to get to work!!!  Clinic just said test on 7th march never told me to call them or anything

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - that is very organised, god I couldn't wait and pee'd straight onto the stick, you will have to call the clinic and let them know.  Glad your in contact with Malteser it's good to go through it at the same time ad test on the same day


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh im hanging onto you and your BFP as i think we are twins! Go malteser (ooh i feel like chocolate now)!! Will so be thinking of you!      

Im with lou id pee on the stick i have no self control! Probably be so anxious id forget to take off the wrapper! Or just pee on the box!!!! LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP what are you like....

Leech & Maltester - thinking of you and praying for your BFP!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Got to find out where he's hidden them first - have already looked in all the usual places - he's probabaly been carrying them around with him every day!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

He better not have lost them, can you imagine that would mean trouble for him


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

He will be sent to the 24 hour asda to purchase some more if he has and he can pay for them this time - he's probably used them himself for fun!!!

I been in since eight this morning and have done absolutely no work yet!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know its awful isn't it I have been organising a party at work and forgotten to order the printed balloons this week


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

haha! imagining your DP peeing on a stick! lol!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well girls I have just been for a half an hour walk with friend and just about to have Baxters healthy choice soup for lunch and then plums and an orange xxx  What's on the menu for everybody else


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just had plain crisps on a roll - very nice

Well done on the walk I can't be bothered moving today 

x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

just eating a wholemeal pitta stuffed with tuna, cucumber & gherkins!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Jacket potato+butter+cheese

2 x clementines

cant be too healthy it will have to wait until end of 2ww!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

All sounds nice, except the gerkins Nix   my soup is lovely smoked bacon and three bean....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I know!  I have a bit of an obsession with them at the moment !!

Right I'm off for a wander round the shops - back in a bit. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't spend all your money Nix


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

buy some chocolate and eat it for me! snickers will do!


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,  

just catching up with all your posts, my you chat alot, i don't get on much due to work (been sent home today).  
 to those of you who are testing tomorrow. I have scan on Monday, hope to be joining 2ww list by end of next week.

 and   to everyonex


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey there Marmaladeboo, we do waffle sometimes    Are you not well if you have been sent home?  It is your 1st scan Monday?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well has everybody fallen asleep after their lunches??  It's very quiet although Miss Paws is in a meeting so that might explain it, only joking


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm back and bought nothing except a new baby card for my friend.  Bless, I spoke to him earlier and he's just over the moon and his new little bundle !

So........what've I missed ?!


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi

on d4 of menopur jabs, scan on mon is to check if follies are ready for booster jab, hoping to go in for basting mid to end of next .


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya All 

Ten passed two and still not done any work other than a few phone calls to which I was not really paying attention!!!  Can see me coming in at the weekend to catch up - might just write today off and start again tomorrow

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - is that what you have to do then come in to catch up with your work honey??


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all just finished a chicken curry, jam sponge pud and glass of milk (i live on milk)
and now i thought i havnt been on here much this cycle so need to catch up 
congrats to lour your bfp  
anyone who got a bfn remember we will all get there and are there for each other


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to either work late or weekend (unpaid) - have my own case load so if it doesn't get done its my responsibilty - normally I would be worried about the piles of post to deal with but today I couldn't care less!!  
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Listen chatterbox lou you are the gossip queen!   

so whats the goss since ive been gone? 

meeting was same old same old. I been munching on clementines all avo! 

One more sleep till im outta here for 9 days!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry just been sitting down for catch up with boss.  No goss that I know of, not long for me now, its my Mum's b/day today so we are going to my Bro's for a chinese tonight got to watch what I have there and not ruin my weight loss


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Lour-  
Leech- Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a BFP. Any tips for surviving the 2ww. I am not even at the end of week one and time is going sooooooo slowly.
Zoie- Yummy.... jam sponge. Can't get that here. Maybe I should try and make one as we brought some custard powder with us. (try being the operative word as I hate cooking!)
Marmaladeboo- Good luck for scan on Monday
LeicesterLou- Enjoy your chinese
KP- 

Had a vivid dream last night that I went for a scan and could see two fertilised eggs on the screen ready to implant.............I definately have too much time on my hands to obsess!!

Emma x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh lucky you lou- enjoy tonight!

Emma- i have been going crazy i have just made it one week and feel like im gonna pop! These lovely ladies have kept me half sane! whens your testing day?

LEECH!!! oooh im getting so nervous. Sorry that doesnt make you feel any better but yay for tomorow and goodluck! I will defo be thinking of you! Text me and let me know! It best be a BFP or that FT is gonna get a nice   lol


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Emma I can't help you honey - all i've been doing is pretending to look busy in work and then sleeping when I get in although I was under orders to stay up with DP last night (That Lou can be very forceful when she wants to!!!)

The weekend I sorted drawers out and generally cleaned up, came into town to shop all rubbish really to keep me busy - i can't even concentrate on a tv programme so I've got stacks to watch on Sky +

Sorry not much help sweetie 

KP my stomach has just done a belly flop when I read your post - I'm nervous as hell - I will be up about four in the morning so if anyone wants an early alarm call let me know!!!  Make sure you switch your phone off so that I'm not waking you up in the middle of the night!!!!

That FT won't know whats hit him if its a neg!!!

Lou chinese sounds scrummy - i'm a bit peckish now myself 

and Jam sponge pudding - don't even get me started on that yum yum yum 
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Dont care what time it is! You msg! I get random messages all night dont hardly hear them, but my mates down under dont have a scooby doo of time diff!!! Love waking me up at all hours with random calls! 

Its funny i have pretended to do work all week! Well all month nearly! this tx has taken over my body & mind... left me completely psychotic and category A fruit loop!!! Hope that helps Emma!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right thats me for the day, going home to do a few chores before picking my Mum up from work for the chinese.

Leech & Malteser - praying we are celebrating this time tomorrow 2 BFP's          , I will be waiting for the text Leech xxxxx

Emma - this tx lark drives us all mad   so don't worry your not alone

Kittenpaws - catch up tomorrow


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Enjoy Mrs Lou!   as always, dont do anything i wouldnt do!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Lou - have a great night 

Thanks for your advice about DP yesterday - made him feel a lot better - he hasn't stopped calling me today - think he's in lurve!! Its great what steak and chips can do!!!

Will text you as soon as I know 

lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey steak and chips can get you anything from a man


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree....

Im making spaghetti bol tonight. Nothing fancy!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks girls, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one going . 
KP-I was basted on the 29th so should be due to test on 14th (in my opinion ) but Dr has said to go in for blood test on 17th March. Might test before then if AF doesn't arrive. What do you think? You were basted the day before me I think and Zoie's test date is the 14th and she was basted same day as me.
Leech- if you do test in early hours of morning I might still be up as we are 5 hours behind you. Will log on late tonight and see if you have posted. Good luck again. I feel really excited for you.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Spag bol is nice one of my favs.  

Well I am still here waiting for a phone call before I can leave, this will get you going Leech cause you will still think it early when it's actually later LOL

Emma I would say test 14th, I was told exactly two weeks after tx.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I wrote a big message and it vanished
arrrgh

Well my clinic said blood test 2 weeks after, if i dont want to then do HPT 2weeks + 2 days minimum after. If neg repeat after 4 days! Its really up to you. 

I would say follow clinic instructions as meds and stuff are diff for everyone and a false result can cause much upset. Although would i follow my own advice and wait a few more days! HELL NO! 

Im there 8.30am on thursday for my bloods! A day more is torment enuf... Up to you hun xxooxxoo

Emma what clinic are you at? 

Lou- go home!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - I am going now got the phonecall out of the way...

Bye for now


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Arh aye Lou (in my best scouse accent)!!!

I was told to test two weeks after 

Have a good night ladies - I'm gonna sign off in a few minutes as might try and sneak off a bit early and nip to town for a browse - I know I'm cheeky done nothing all day etc etc but my brain can't take anymore 


xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

you deserve it leech! Buy some creme eggs for good luck! i will if you will! lol xxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

KP- I am at UFEC in Cartagena, Colombia. On waiting list for IVF at Royal Bournemouth Hospital, should be at top April next year. Due home from Colombia October this year.
Thanks for all the advice re: testing. DH is of the opinion that we should follow Drs orders but I'm sure I will be very tempted to test sooner


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll have to have my lucky creme egg - had a few days off them so feel like one today !!!

Text you in monring honey - have a good night 

Catch up tomorrow Emma 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Be good leech- only one! lol not 15 eggs!  

Ahhh yeah i remember now your in SA emma   sorry! Its hard isnt it, the test feels like years away! lol


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

night all

love + lots of


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

Lour - congrats on your bfp that's fab news

Leech and malteser good luck for testing tomorrow - really hope you get your bfps

Amandafoli - hi last cycle buddy. Strange that your follies aren't doing as well this month and your lining.  I'm sure the menopur will do the trick, seems to work wonders with me. On the positive side, this could be a good thing, because it's showing up a problem. Maybe is this is what has been happening in your natural cycles and your lining has been thinning too early etc.  I'm sure it can't just be a one off. Fingers cross for the menopur.

Faithful xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi everyone  

today is the beginning of my 2ww...

fingers crossed...


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

EmmaElizabeth- Good luck with the 2ww. Hope it doesn't drag too much.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well its a      for me 

I can't quite believe it yet - need to call the clinic to see will they confirm it by a blood test which will ease my mind.

Where do I start with the thanks - i am so grateful I found this site and started posting on this thread you ladies have kept me sane throughout.  think it was the creme eggs that gave me the positive so get munching on them and thank you all for ruining your diets by eating them with me

Will post a bit more later when I get into work and its actually sank in

lots of love, hugs and   to everyone 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations Leech...good luck

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech  on your  you deserve it honey, I will celebrate this evening for you.    Here's to the next 8 months of getting big and round xxxx  P.S Does that FT do reading only face to face I am seriously considering coming to see him


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your   Leech you must be so excited !


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Leech - huge congrats on the BFP honey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations Leech you must be over the moon!!!!  

Good luck to everyone else.

I am having a month off and starting again in a couple of weeks

Just been to Dublin for a pamper weekend needed it and feeling positive bout next iui must get some creme eggs in 

Kaz xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Kaz glad you had a good weekend in Dublin honey xxx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah fab have you got time for a chat ? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Of course, whats up honey?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies! 

Was so happy to get your text this morning leech! Here here to lou's cheer for you getting big and round and to a beautiful healthy baby!     

Hows everyone else?

Im okay. Was in v.late this morning couldnt get out of bed. Had bad nausea couldnt get up, had alot of dry heaving in the shower. Gonna post on peer support as i think its too early for any such symptom but wanna see if anyones had it. 

Anyone heard from Malteser?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi can anyone help!!
i am worried at the moment i have a cough and was wondering will me coughing prevent implantation? today is day 7 for me so implantation should be near?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Zoie, 

Im not an expert but i wouldnt think so? I think we dont realise how strong our bodies are. Post on peer support or call your clinic just for peace of mind! 

xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Why so quiet on here today?

Where are you all??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It's quite ery isn't it?  I guess Leech is probably getting a blood test done bless, such good news.  I wonder about Malteser  How are you feeling now still sick?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

I'm here but mega busy today - boss has said we can finish at 2pm, so have to whizz through a whole days work in super quick time !

How you all doing ?

Am so, so happy for Leech !!!  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oooo lucky you Nix, 2pm!!  Get that work done so you don't have to stay behind.

Well I was really good last night I had chicken and mushroom from the chinese with rice but then had a slice of birthday cake hope it doesn't tip me over on the scales!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im alright, no more pukey feling. 

Oh i know     for leech! Fab news!

Im so hungry- need food! soup for me i think!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Funny that I am just eating a banana.... ha ha


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

For lunch? A banana? YOU are crazy woman!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No that's to keep me going my lunch is baxters chicken and veg soup. ha ha ha


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi sorry to but in,

Still check this board from time to time to see how some of my old friends are doing. Congrats Leech and Lour on your BFPs. Fingers crossed to all you others waiting.

Anyway, just wanted to but in with a message for Zoie. I had the most terrible cold and cough in my 2ww, right at the time of implantation. (It started 6dpo and stayed for about a week and a half). Anyway Zoie, as you know, it didn't have any affect on my little beanie snuggling in. I think if it is meant to be it is meant to be and having a cough certainly won't hurt.

x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS LEECH     
I am sooooooo happy for you. You must be over the moon. 
Let's hope the run of BFP's continues


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know! lets hope it does


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lou - I had a chinese last night too and went for chicken & mushrooms, it must be diet friendly  

I really can't wait to get started on IUI next month now - all these BFP's have given me so much more hope !!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nix yes it is lower fat than the rest...

It does give hope when all these BFP's are happening!!!!  When is AF due to get started Nix.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

The cream egg/choccie date seemed to have worked a charm for our ladies...perhaps it should be a new tradition!



Not sure what is for lunch today but fish & chips for dinner tonight


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Amanda - thats seems a good idea, not sure what I can do as dieting but I will think of something for the new tradition xxx

Fish and chips lovely we are having pork chops and veg and lots of lovely gravy, one of my favourite dinners!!!

Right off for a walk into town to swap some flip flops I bought the other day, back in a bit ladies xxxx

P.S.  I have heard from Leech she is having computer problems posting, she can read the threads but can't post so keep sending your best wishes xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

AF not due until 1st April at the earliest for me, so am gonna make the most of this month before getting back onto the tx treadmill again.  When I first finished clomid in November I really didn't want to take a break, but in hindsight it's done me (and my DH !) the world of good - I feel more like "me" again if you know what I mean ?!

Skipping lunch today cos we're finishing work early, but am sure I'll make up for it with dinner tonight !!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nix I knwo what you mean, we have taken a break from Jan and won't start again until April/May time and it does help


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i know that this is a bit random and off the subject but i'm starting to wonder if my problem is that my womb lining is too thin? i've read somewhere that aspirin helps.

i'd like to be as positive as i can for this iui go, so does anyone have any hints or tips that could help this one work?


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Emmaelizabeth....I have heard people mention asprin but I do not think that it is a good idea to take it unless your Consultant gives you the ok?

I understand what you mean about taking a break between treatments...I really wish we had taken a break between our first IUI & this one as I have found it really hard to cope & I have not even reached the 2ww yet & I am already on cd16 & my follies have not been growing...I guess the stress is not helping.  After this cycle we are taking a break & hopefully we will get back to feeling normal soon!

chicken ceasar wrap, fruit juice & an apples for lunch


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Amandalofi,

My clinic leaves it up to you whether you have your IUI cycles consecutively or take a break between - I think I might do a month on, month off........obviously, am hoping I won't need a second go    I hope this is your month too !!!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Nix - good luck for April 

Amanda x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

When are you due to test ?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I feel very warm now and the heart is racing so the walk must have done me some good!!  Just having my soup chicken and veg adn then mandarin muller light for me...

Amanda - have you tried drinking loads of water and putting a hot water bottle on your tummy in the evening, it seemed to help with my follies come on GFG!!!     

Nix - stay   and think your first go will give you a BFP!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Right, I'm off soon so have a good weekend all !

Good luck to the testers   

Nix. xx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Nix - I have not been basted yet.....still waiting for my follies to grow...I have another scan on Monday.  I am feeling a bit more positive as the spotting seems to have slowed & my tummy feels a bit swollen.

Leicester - I shall take your advice & try the hot water bottle & water over the weekend.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nix have a good weekend


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Leech - congrats on your        I'm so pleased for you, especially after the disappointment of not getting anywhere last cycle.  It gives us fellow unexplained people some hope.  All the best for a happy 9 months.

KP - What day post basting are you on?  I got quite nauseus quite early on before I knew I was prg with my dd so you never know! 

amandafoli - hope those follies grow over the weekend. Drink lots of milk (they need protein to grow)and hug a hot water bottle in bed!!!

emmaelizabeth - I've read a bit about aspirin too but I thought it was more to do if you're blood was a bit thick.... best not to take it without checking first with your clinic I think.


Nix - I know what you mean about taking a month off, I didn't want to take a break either but DH was away with work at crucial stage!!! But it has given us a bit of us time instead of continuing the treadmill straightaway.  I'm raring to go again now though!!


Zoie - I'm sure the cought won't hurt, if you think about it lots of pregnant women have coughs and it doesn't make them miscarry does it.  I really want it to happen for you this month, hun, all the best.

Have a good weekend everyone.


Faithful xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Faithful, 

im 9 days post IUI. Its gone now but was horrid this morning first thing! 

trying to keep level headed but still 6 sleeps to go until testing!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

That must seem like forever!  Fingers crossed for you.  

Faithful x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

It is! ask the girls i drive them crazy with my constant moany-ness!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not at all KP we are all here to support each other honey.. Not long for you now then a nice week off relaxing


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi guys 

Back online - not sure why I couldn't log in - I'm sure I was putting the wrong password in - jelly brain strikes again.

Thank you all so much for your good wishes - it hasn't sunk in at all yet 

Clinic said I don't need a blood test the HPT will suffice but have booked me in for scan on 26th March and told me to get to the docs and sign up with midwife - all seems a bit early to be going midwife but I was a good girl and did what she said - midwife appointment Monday at 2pm.  Hope midwife doesn't shout and think i;m wasting her time by being there so early.  Would really like a blood test to test my levels so maybe if she;s a nice mw I will have the guts to ask her.

I can't put down in words what all your support as meant to me over the passed few months.  I hope you wouldn't mind if I continue to post on here - I want to be as supportive to you all as you have been to me.( and continuing eating lucky creme eggs for you all)

So the FT is safe for today!!!  Seriously if anyone does want the FT number I can PM it.  Lou I'm not sure whether he does telephone stuff or just face to face but it may be worth a phone call.  Bed and Board is free at my house to my friends xxxxx

Lots of love and snuggles 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech welcome back and  yes pm me the FT number and don't you dare leave us now


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Did somebody say there was a party?? _Louise cracks open a bottle of bubbly and starts pouring_


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

OOhhh oooh! _(KP start shaking her a*** on the dancefloor) _

Leech this is for you girl _(KP gets up on the stage and does the whole dance routine to Macarena!!!) _

You know what will be SUPER DOOPER freaky if it is a girl!! Ohhh that FT will be in business!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know - I will be parked outside the mat ward the whole of October as thats when he said I'd have HER!!!

Thanks for the party - alcohol free beer for me!!!

xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Leech- I forgot it was you who saw the FT. I hope the one I saw last year is right about me being pregnant by this April. I hope you do continue to post on here as I'd love to know how the pregnancy is going. Bet you can't wait until the 26th March. 
LeicesterLou- pour me a glass 
        ​


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

_Louise is just pouring a glass of bubbly for Emma and now she is opening all the crisps and dips to soak up the bubbles and alcohol free beer for the  peeps_


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

_*KP walks through back into the party with a big bag of... ooooh CREME EGGS!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

_Leech wrestles her to the ground for them!!_


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

*KP is lying on the floor, passed out cos Leech beat her up.

Party over!!! *


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

but Louise is not yet drunk


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would never intentionally harm an ickle kitten!! 

Lou please drink more!!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

leechcb1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Back online - not sure why I couldn't log in - I'm sure I was putting the wrong password in - jelly brain strikes again.
> 
> ...


Oh my god!!! CONGRATULATIONS! You must be over the moon! You have a baby in your tummy lol

I am sooooooooo tempted to test. Its 10dpo....I did have a hsg jab. What do you think? Wait? Test?!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

WAIT  

You may cause yourself a whole load of unnecessary upset if you test too early - god knows I wanted to

PC Louise will be on in a second giving you a proper warning off!!

Thanks for your good wishes

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Emnjo do not test early the pee stick police are watching you    you must wait honey.

_Louise now has hiccups from the bubbles going up her nose_


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

*KP gets up with one shoe still on and hugs leech and parties on!!!!!!! Lou grabs her bottle & a straw and KP & the whole gang shout SKULL SKULL SKULL SKULL !!!! SHe drinks!!!!

Creme eggs arent better than friendship!  * 

PS i cannot stop laughing, we are all on some serious crazy pills!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Any newbies will be giving us a wide berth today!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

_Louise has a knock on her office door, its two men standing with a white coat in their hands, she dives under her desk hoping they go away_


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Really!! Oh my god I am going mad with this waiting!!

day 10dpo the stabbing like pains have stopped, still have metal taste in my mouth, absolutely knacked and sore boobs.. could it be so?! I do feel like I have period pains but been having lots of wind (soz TMI) so it could just be that. Did anyone get stabbing like pains in ovary and tummy button area and the get a BFP? I hope so!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Well emnjo i havent yet tested im one day behind u. I got stabbin pains, they stopped and now back today. Had wind. No sore boobies?? But had a wave of nausea this morning! Was awful. 
*
The men in white coats pull off their masks.... oh its leech & KP!! tricked ya. Lou is too drunk to care she is asleep under her desk.  *


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God that Lou can drink!!!  

Em sounds a lot like my symptoms - me and kp were virtually identical (she is my long lost a lot younger twin sister!!!) 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that i do follow on to get my BFP!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

_Louise comes round from her drunken daze_

KP I am sure you and others will all have your BFP's very soon


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

So do I chickie - keep up with the creme eggs

Forgot to tell you that I sent DP to our corner shop for 2 creme eggs last night before tea (one for me and one for him )- he took a pound as I'd told him by work they are three for a pound and they were 70p each - he had a right moan!!! He had to owe the man in the shop 40p till today - shameful!!!

Look what luck they brought tho!

_Hope the hangover is worth it young lady!!!_
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lou go home and pay the corner shop man! lol ! 

But seriously go home, when you are off we know its nearly time for us. Promise to sort internet and will jump on next week in my pjs! YAY


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP you are also getting my jelly brain (copykitten) - it was me who posted about the 40p !!!!  

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh my! ideed i am! 

Doh!!

i swear im slowing down!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP you had better sort the internet honey  and I don't owe 40p its leech

Leech -  have visions of your DP being carted away because he owes the corner shop money for creme eggs...

I have been trying to source a venue for our annual conference and just needed to send of an email to a few places, so sorry but I am off now, enjoy  

Right just so I don't miss anyone everybody on the   for you, anybody waiting for basting GFG and get those hot water bottles out on your tummy's anybody inbetween tx enjoy your weekend I certainly will a few white wine and sodas tonight and I have to have double to make up for Leech's share   

_Bye Louise blows kisses to all her ff friends _


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

bye lou lou!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bye Lou - have a great weekend 

xx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Right ladies - I'm gonna sign off for the night in a bit - got a few things to finish then off to mums to break the news (only telling immediate family and BF - no one else can keep their mouths shut!!) 

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

Good luck to all 2wwers and all our lovely ladies waiting for AF/follies to grow 

KP have a great week off - get that net sorted or I will be sending you my mobile phone bill!!!

Only kidding text me over weekend if you need a hug 

Once again thanks for all your best wishes 
xxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies ..

Haven't posted on here for a while as we've been sorting out our next steps etc etc ..

Popped on today and saw some lovely BFP's ..   

Huge congrats and lets have some more from KP and Zoie and anyone else due to test soon 

Love to all ... 

TLZ x


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Guys

Sorry I couldn't come on earlier, today has turned into one BIG BLURR, I've just read back a bit, but to be honest feeling mega confused and can't concentrate.  Test result was BFN, but no signs of AF.  I'm trying to be realistic and think never mind, maybe next time but then another voice says that maybe it just too early for me, it can be different for different people.  Yes I know, voices in my head all day isn't a good sign.

I was doing OK until about an hour ago and now DH has gone to work, he's on 12 hr nights, so I've headed to ff....although I forget you're all weekday girls...     

BIG  to Leech-Thanks for the texts this morning they really helped.  Your   is fantastic news and we're all so pleased for you.  You must keep in touch with us all, don't you dare disappear off the IUI board!

If there is anyone around, I'd love to chat, and I'll try and not be too  

Sorry not many personals, hope the 2ww is going ok for everyone and     for all the testers next week.

Love
MM


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi MalteserMaiden,
Sorry you got a BFN, but it's not over until it's over. I really hope AF stays away and you get a BFP. Did you have a blood test or do a HPT?


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

I did a HPT, it was a pee stick the clinic gave me.  So (before DH went to work) we have just decided to "try" and not stress over the weekend and if AF hasn't arrived by Monday, we'll either do the HPT again or ring the clinic and see what they say!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

MM - sorry things aren't looking positive right now -    When is "official" test date?

Huge congrats to lour and leech - well done ladies!  Hope you enjoy gradually breaking the news and I wish you both a happy and healthy pg. x

Sorry I am flitting in and out a bit; I am not able to post in the day and I have been shattered in the evenings this week - think it is the whole thing of being back to full working - plus 2 trips to London.  I'm trying to keep up and am thinking of you all even when I'm not typing.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

HPT's aren't as reliable as blood tests so I really hope it's a false negative. I will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Sal - official test date is today, so I've not been naughty and tested too early.  I think I'll just have to wait for AF and then we have one more go of IUI available on the NHS.

Thanks for the support Emma, so do I, but I guess I was just enjoying the PUPO thought a bit too much.

How are you feeling, is the tx going ok?


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

So sorry malteser


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Malteser- It's now a week since I was basted. Keep feeling as though AF is going to come any minute. I hate this 2ww!


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

leech   on your  , thats great news.  

 and luck go out to everyone testing over the weekend.

I had bloods done today, have to go back on monday for scan and more bloods, beginning to feel like a human pin cushion, (I know it will be worth it).

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

AF has arrived this morning so it's definately a BFN for me this time.....but we've had some good news this week with with Lour and Leech              .        

I'm feeling okay and ready to start again next week, I'll ring the clinic on Monday.

Hope the 2ww isn't too painful for everyone and good luck to the next testers, don't forget   are watching...wait for your dates ladies.

Take care everyone
MM
X


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Ladies,  

Wonder if I can join the thread? - was in 2ww, but AF just arrived  , and I'm looking for a new "home".

Julie XXX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi julie everyone one on here is nice and will welcome you  
its quiet on here at the wkends but during the week you wonk be able to catch up!! 
oh i sent you a pm as well x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Julie

Welcone. Sorry about your AF.  I'm just in a cycle break, had iui last cycle and got bfn.  Should be starting again end of next week.  Are you having another go this cycle or not?

Faithful x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Julie - sorry to hear about your BFN but rest assured you have found a fantastic new home.  The ladies here are friendly, supportive and hilariously crackers.  Make sure you report in on your daily food consumption as that is a particular favourite topic of conversation. xxx


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all
Hope you are all well.
Wont be and havent been able to post for a while as broadband down and am now changing provider which will take up to a month.  HAd a BFN again on my 3rd iui. Took it badly this month but have now started injections this week again. If all well  I will be basted next Wednesday.  Just want to say I have really missed this thread and feel like a junkie without drugs (although I truly dont know what thats like but you know what I mean) without being able to post here.  Its the only place I feel comfortable talking to people who understand , so thanks ladies until next time.
Lots of   
Love Mrs Dee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Malteser and Julie sorry about your    we are all here for you both


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Leicesterlou/Cookiesal - Thanks for all the welcomes so far - seems there is another "home" as welcoming as the 2ww one.

Zoie - nice to still be able to keep in touch & I still have lots of hope for you honey.

Malteser - Sorry to hear your news honey.   

Faithfullyhoping - good luck for your next IUI.

Food - well I'm generally eating quite healthily these days (boring).  It's like this is the final chance for us, so I HAVE to put everything into it that I can.  So, generally I am caffeine free, alcolohol free (except when AF arrives  ), chocolate free (except when AF arrives  ), eat wholegrain, get 5 a day.  There are days when I'm naughty though - there were some "Fingers of Fudge" with my name on them in Iceland yesterday, and had ice cream with maple syrup on last night - but, hey, my AF had arrived so think I deserved some calories!!!

We are paying privately for our IUI treatment, and as it's natural cycle we can back to back each month without any breaks.  Given my perimenopausal diagnosis, we don't really want to wait in between but just get on with it really.  I suspect thought that I will ovulate over the Easter weekend which means we will just have to rely on good old fashioned    .

Hope you all have good weekends - Zoie advised it's quiet at weekends, but will keep checking in.   's,   's &   to you all. XXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just popping on to saya Congratulations to Leech.  Well done on your BFP.

Sorry MM about your result.  Fingers crossed for your next go.

Good Luck to everyone else who is just about to test.

I am just waiting for AF and then it's into the big bad scary world of IVF...

Button xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Button76

So there are people about at the weekend  

Thought I was the only one here .... all on my little lonesome....  

It always seems a bit sad to be waiting for your AF, but I knew last Tuesday mine was on it's way, and it's almost a relief to be proved right!!!  Really hope that IVF isn't as scary as you expect, and that you get the miracle you want.    

Enjoy what's left of the weekend.  X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Guys
I used to be a regular on here, nice to see some "old" names on here still (not that I don't wish you all had BFPs and were elsewhere really, just nice to see some names I recognise)!  Hello to everyone, brill to see some BFPs - congrats!! let's hope there are more to come.    

My consultant has now recommended D IVF - we have had 3 D - IUIs - all BFN, not even got to test day. I have decided however to fund one more D IUI while we are waiting for  donor  to become available for IVF (2 separate clinics) and am currently waiting for AF to properly start - currently spotting, to go back on to clomid.  Feels very weird starting again, our last tx was Dec and that feels a long time ago now. Have felt very much in limbo and haven't been posting much as didn't know quite where to post.    IVF seriously freaks me out which is a big contributing factor to trying 1 more IUI - the injections, egg collection etc really worries me - I am not good medically at all.  

I am sure some people would say wait for IVF but this just feels right for me and not doing anything can be really frustrating as the dream of a BFP feels impossible when DP has a 0 count so  doesn't even give us any hope.    

I will try to get to know you all over the next few weeks or so. 

      to everyone. 
Tiny


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Tiny21  

Another person about on Sunday then....

Sorry to hear you have had BFN's with your IUI's so far, and I totally understand wanting to try IUI one more time.  We will only be trying IUI, as IVF isn't an option for us, and I can understand your fears about it.  I'm sure lots of the lovely FF ladies were feeling much the same as you before they started their treatment though, and I hope they can reassure you about it.  

I'm all for going with your gut instinct on things and so I'm sure another try at IUI is the right thing - this could be the miracle one for you!!!!

Looking forward to getting to know you and sharing your path with you.  Lots of  's,  's &   to you.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
julie youve caught the bug of chattin already 
welcome tiny i believe i was on this thread same time as you last time so welcome back 
not much going on around here at the mo and also not much to report my end either
how you julie?


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Have been really stupid and tested on 12dpo tonight, came out negative. Does it make a difference that I tested in the evening? Help!!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening Zoie

Yep, I'm a FF addict (and Finger of Fudge and Orange!!!) and a real chatterbox.  

Glad to see you are around this weekend - it's been quiet like you said it would be.  I'm ok now - gave myself a massive kick up the a*** yesterday morning and feel better for it (  sore though  )

Enough of me ... how are you honey?  Into the 2nd week of 2ww ..... I'm still thinking very positively for you.    

Won't be about tomorrow in the daytime (work  ), and I am expecting withdrawal symptoms, but will check in tomorrow night to see how you are.  XX

Emnjo - the   are on their way - only joking honey, I think you've done marvellously to wait so long.  Don't think I could have - nearly gave in on Friday!  Not sure about the evening testing, but I've only tested in the morning, coz they seem to suggest that your sample is less diluted then.  I'm sure someone else that's actually had a BFP can be more helpful though.  Stay   though honey - no AF so far, so just   and test again.  XXX

Sweet dreams ladies.  XX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi emnjo
keep away from them pee sticks!!  
i think your best time is to test first thing in the morning as then the urine has been stored awhile so it will ahve all the hormones in it where if you do it end of the day you have been flushing your system all day by drinking so the hormone wont be strong and sometimes cant be dedected.
best thing to do is wait and test in the morning got everthing crossed for you


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi julie
im feeling fine have been suffering from back ache and in the last day or two ive felt heavey and bloated down below.
i tend to get this before period so not feeling very positive especially as the other two was a bfn too. 
i think inside im wishing i would be a positive cause ivf scares me!! but on the other hand im like you know its going to be negative stop kidding yourself! sometimes with my brain would just   
havnt got long now and then we will find out!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you....
do you think 12dpo is too early and testing in the eve is too late?? So gutted


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i think testing in the evening would not really give you a good result as its only 12dpo so the hormones would only be starting to kick in .
i was basted on the 29 and am due to test on thw 14th there for it would be 14dpo but i normally ahve to test day 17 but the dr i had said i could do it day 14 but if its neg then to do another day 17.
i have heard of people testing day 13 and get a neg then test day 14 and it a bfp so alot can happen in a day or a couple so if i was you i would wait and make sure its your first wee in the morning also wee in a glass so if you get a faulty test you can still test again instead of waiting for the next day.
hope this helps


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Zoie - yes you were around when I was on before     for you
Hi Julie - thanks for the welcome and encouragement!
Emnjo - they do say first morning wee is best, have you done it much earlier than clinic suggested - my clinics said very different test dates  - 1 was 14 days after tx, the other 17  
   to you

I know this is a busy thread and sure I won't keep up with everyone but   
Just seen this new " smiley"   so figured I would add it to help us all!

Night girls, must do some reading before school tomorrow - helps to know what you are teaching!!  
Catch up soon
Tiny xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

like the new smiley i need some of that!! 
im praying it is third time lucky


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoie - Keep positive honey.  The thought of IVF would scare me too, and I'm sure all the other ladies were scared before they started, but HEY this might be your miracle time so don't give up hope.

I've also just discovered the new   smiley - courtesy of Dibley I believe (after reading another thread) - to thanks to Dibley for a fab new smiley.

Nighty, night ladies   &   for you all. XXX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

night julie


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132392.0


----------

